
Bitcoin-Ethereum Google Trends Map - throwaway00100
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=bitcoin,ethereum
======
uberrr
Metrics like this are extremely easy to manipulate and should not carry
weight.

------
TeeWEE
No "bitcoin" searches in china? Did the Party block it or something?

~~~
yorwba
Tick "Include low search volume regions". Then Bitcoin is at 28, vs. Ethereums
43.

The map is also quite misleading, since Google is blocked in most of China, so
the searches only represent the parts that are outside the Great Firewall. All
other Chinese Google users will be mixed into other countries' statistics via
VPN endpoints.

~~~
verroq
Secondly they would be searching for 比特币 on baidu.

You can find it on index.baidu.com but it requires you to have a baidu
account.

------
azeirah
What? Why is ethereum so popular in the Netherlands?

~~~
Double_a_92
Dutch people like tulips.

~~~
azeirah
>_>

